
Why smart people are better off with fewer friends (2016) - superasn
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/03/18/why-smart-people-are-better-off-with-fewer-friends/?utm_term=.74bfc96b307a
======
miles
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11315711](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11315711)

